# My trip to Guyana in Febuary 2011



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Heres a couple of pics from my trip to guyana


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow what a stunning place. Who did you go with/why did you go?


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

i auditioned for a bbc show and got through - went with loaeds of crew and 7 other kids from around enggland - we set about 5 world records - The show will be on in september:2thumb::no1::mf_dribble:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome pix! that ETB is stunning must have been an amazing experience!


----------

